# Auto Tune



## Christin (Nov 19, 2015)

Auto Tune feature that switches current channel to another station at a specific time without recording. It is the only feature I miss from the Dish DVR.

When selecting future program, you could just add the option to either record or auto tune.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Others have wanted this as well. Note that, in the meanwhile, you could set a OnePass recording to the desired program, and set the OnePass, in Options, to save only 1 recording, as well as to keep the program only until space is needed, should you like. You also could proceed similarly via setting up a manual recording, and set the recording for a 5-minute length.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

That doesn't auto tune as TiVo will likely do that on a background tuner.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> That doesn't auto tune as TiVo will likely do that on a background tuner.


Not on my 1-tuner Series 2.  But, point taken.

I'm not quite sure that I understand the major purpose for an autotune feature, though--as a reminder that you wanted to watch a show and tuning to it? (In that case, I'd rather have the show record, in case I'm not in front of the TV at the time.) Perhaps as a video alarm clock sort of feature?


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

I had Auto Tune on some Comcast DVR's several years ago and loved it. Besy Use: Set Reminder and choose Auto Tube. If I got busy or was late getting home, could judt rewinf within the buffer and start show from the beginning. Yeah, I know we have extra tuners now...but I try to keep my recordings list cleaned out.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

garyprud said:


> I had Auto Tune on some Comcast DVR's several years ago and loved it. Besy Use: Set Reminder and choose Auto Tube. If I got busy or was late getting home, could judt rewinf within the buffer and start show from the beginning. Yeah, I know we have extra tuners now...but I try to keep my recordings list cleaned out.


I thought that might be the case. Every time I try doing something like that, I forget it and the time and miss the recording, and so I've found it better just to record the showing and then delete after.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

What is the benefit? I see none, just record everything, space is not the issue it used to be. But, I'm open to the possibility. So, why would I want this?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Most reasons I've heard have been background tv or setting up programming for children or the aged. I could see using it to pop up live events. 

I'd never use it myself but I know those who want it for the reasons I stated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

